# North Georgia HRC Hunt Test - November 12-13 in Martin GA



## mdubnik (Sep 6, 2011)

The Board of North Georgia HRC is pleased to announce our Fall hunt test:

WHEN: November 12-13, 2011

WHERE: Martin, GA

HOW: Visit the NGHRC website to enter online

All new test grounds, sure to please everyone involved! This test will fill up quickly, so don't delay entering. Hotels are less than 5 minutes from the test grounds and the hunt test is conveniently located 4 miles off I-85 at Exit #173.

Contact our hunt test secretary, Nicole Tipton, with any questions at 770-861-8283 or email northgahrc@gmail.com.

Regards,

Matt Dubnik
President
North Georgia HRC
www.nghrc.com


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 6, 2011)

can't wait for this one. Its in my neck of the woods. Looking foward to a good time.


----------



## mdubnik (Sep 8, 2011)

So are we!


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 20, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should enter my dog. He is a 2 year old springer, and is solid on the dove field and retrieving pheasants during tower shoots.
I've never been to a hunt test, so what would you veterans say?

I would be thankful for all tips positive or not

Thanks


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 20, 2011)

T Tolbert said:


> Trying to decide if I should enter my dog. He is a 2 year old springer, and is solid on the dove field and retrieving pheasants during tower shoots.
> I've never been to a hunt test, so what would you veterans say?
> 
> I would be thankful for all tips positive or not
> ...



Will he retrieve 2 singles on land, and 2 singles in the water? If so, Started should be no problem. The max distances in Started are 60yds for water and 75yds for land, I think. 

Can he do multiple marks and handle? You could look into Seasoned or finished if he can. 

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/RulesIndex?OpenView&group=HR


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 21, 2011)

Started should be no problem. The multiple marks he has. We are done with T work and moving on so maybe he could be ready by the test.
How long are the blinds normally ?


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 21, 2011)

In seasoned, I think the max is 60yd. From what you've said, I would suggest run started to get you used to running. In between running, you could go watch some of the other tests.


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help I may just give it a shot.


----------



## NGaHunter (Sep 23, 2011)

We will be there...it will be my wifes debut of running a dog


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 23, 2011)

NGaHunter said:


> We will be there...it will be my wifes debut of running a dog



Dadgum!  I was thinking maybe you'd be in Thomasville that weekend.  We're trying our hand at some Junior tests this fall and we'll be out of town for ARC's.  Gonna try to hit Tallahassee, Cooper River and if need be Palmetto.  Maybe we'll run into you at one of those.  

Tell the Missus good luck - she's gonna LOVE it.


----------



## NGaHunter (Sep 23, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dadgum!  I was thinking maybe you'd be in Thomasville that weekend.  We're trying our hand at some Junior tests this fall and we'll be out of town for ARC's.  Gonna try to hit Tallahassee, Cooper River and if need be Palmetto.  Maybe we'll run into you at one of those.
> 
> Tell the Missus good luck - she's gonna LOVE it.



You need to come to East Tn on the 29th and 30th of Oct.  I will be judging Junior Senior that weekend


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 23, 2011)

NGaHunter said:


> You need to come to East Tn on the 29th and 30th of Oct.  I will be judging Junior Senior that weekend



Hmm ... we may have to look into that!  It's an hour further than Thomasville, but it'd free me up on the 12th for NGHRC.  Don't know though.  I'll just be getting back from a week's vacation, might be a little too soon to ask for another Friday afternoon off!  

Sorry for the hijack Matt!  But hey ... it's keeping your thread bumped!


----------



## white lab (Sep 23, 2011)

I live just down the road in Hart County would like come and just watch  I’ve never seen Hunt Test .


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I will be there, but with no dog. My lab is in NC as we speak with her stud, so we cant run.


----------



## NGaHunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hmm ... we may have to look into that!  It's an hour further than Thomasville, but it'd free me up on the 12th for NGHRC.  Don't know though.  I'll just be getting back from a week's vacation, might be a little too soon to ask for another Friday afternoon off!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Matt!  But hey ... it's keeping your thread bumped!



Would love to have you...here is the tip for that hunt test.  If you come, make sure you dog has trained around decoys...I know one of those judges loves decoy and has got a couple more for his collection....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 24, 2011)

white lab said:


> I live just down the road in Hart County would like come and just watch  I’ve never seen Hunt Test .


  You should definitely go check it out if you have a chance.  Bring a folding chair and cooler of soft drinks and spend the afternoon.  There will be three different levels of retriever tests going on all at the same time and each level will run a land series and a water series.     You can move around from test to test so check them all out.  Most of those people love to talk dogs so if you let the folk around you in the gallery know it's your first test I'm sure there will be someone that would be glad to explain what it is expected at the level you're watching.  

Have fun and be prepared to have your heart stolen!  



NGaHunter said:


> Would love to have you...here is the tip for that hunt test.  If you come, make sure you dog has trained around decoys...I know one of those judges loves decoy and has got a couple more for his collection....



We're good!  I learned that decoy lesson the first time I ran Tucker.  It cost us our first started pass.  He nailed land and at water he swam over to decoys and was turning to go on to the mark when he got caught up in the anchor lines.  When that decoy started chasing him around the pond it was more than he could take.  I got him in and tried to resend him but there was just no recovering at that point.  You know, as a matter of fact, it was at a North GA test so they like to use decoys too!   


The dog is ready for a Junior test.  I'm more worried about the handler having trouble switching from one venue to another!


----------



## quint (Oct 12, 2011)

going to be a good test guys so lets get signed up


----------



## quint (Oct 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## quint (Oct 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## white lab (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## quint (Oct 23, 2011)

getting close to test time , Lets get signed up


----------



## mdubnik (Oct 26, 2011)

this hunt test is just around the corner. be sure to visit our website to sign up!


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 1, 2011)

Who's running and who just going to check it out. I will be there, if you are running, enter now to meet the deadline


----------



## NGaHunter (Nov 1, 2011)

Darlene will be running Started on Saturday with Lucy and I will be running Finished on Saturday with Dio...

You all come on out and watch Darlene's Debut at the hunt test game


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 1, 2011)

I will be there to cheer her on.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd be there if it weren't the youth waterfowl opener.


----------



## quint (Nov 4, 2011)

still have some spots left , So get signed up


----------



## Wing Nut (Nov 10, 2011)

Is admission free? My pup isnt old enough yet but would like to come watch.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 10, 2011)

Wing Nut said:


> Is admission free? My pup isnt old enough yet but would like to come watch.



There is no charge to come out and watch and it's a great way to spend a day if you enjoy watching good dogs work.  

There will be several stakes with different skill levels running at the same time.  If you stop by headquarters they can tell you where everything is and where you need to be.  You can come an go between tests as you like.  If you think you might want to run that pup in the future be sure and stop by the Started test so you can see what is expected of beginner dogs/handlers.  And by all means stop by a Finished test - I never cease to be amazed at what some of those dogs can do.  

Bring a bag chair and some drinks/snacks.  Hope you have fun!


----------



## Wing Nut (Nov 11, 2011)

ok thanks for all the help look forward to going. what time does it start?


----------



## quint (Nov 11, 2011)

Wing Nut said:


> ok thanks for all the help look forward to going. what time does it start?



We will start test at 8 am


----------



## John F Hughes (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks N. Ga. H.R.C 4 friendship...enjoyed it....Good test 4 Moose....see u guys next time


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 14, 2011)

Great time, nice grounds.  Look forward to running in the spring.


----------

